# Resort Maps



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can resort maps be posted to the reviews section in PDF format? I know currently that maps are available in the photos section for each resort, though in JPG format they can be very hard to read and many are not great quality. I have scanned maps and converted them to PDF where they are very prestine.
If they were available in PDF I think it would provide a better image for reference.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont see why not, although im pretty sure they would show up as red x's on the resort images page until one chose to download them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 21, 2009)

How does one submit new images?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2009)

Each section has a review Mgr. - click on their link on the review page and email your picture as an attachment.

Click on TUG Resort Database and sign in
Click on *Search Resorts*
Click on the name of the resort area (red list on left)
The *Rep Links* will be the first link on the list of resorts that pops up


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 21, 2009)

yes, you can email the pictures to the review managers for each resort, they will upload them for you to the appropriate pages.

please notate the pictures as well so the review manager can enter in that info with the picture on the page!

here is a quick list of all the review managers for reference

http://tug2.net/vollist.htm


----------

